# Nikon d90 from b&h



## mattyP! (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. First post here and already I'm firing away with questions 

I'm about to purchase a Nikon d90 and because of free shipping, no sales tax, and generally cheaper prices I'm looking to buy it online (as well as two lenses). From what I've seen on these forums and others, b&h is a reputable company to order from but I wanted to be told myself in my own thread, just to be sure!

As it stands, I'm ordering the d90 body, a nikkor 50mm lens, and a nikkor 55-200mm VR lens. Does anyone have any suggestions (camera or retailer related)? 

Thanks.

Edit: Here are links to the items I want to purchase.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart&A=details&Q=&sku=580241&is=REG

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart&A=details&Q=&sku=247091&is=USA

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart&A=details&Q=&sku=486717&is=USA


----------



## epp_b (Dec 11, 2008)

Both are good lenses and extremely good value for money, but what about the midrange?  50mm on a 1.5x crop DSLR is an effective 75mm.  With that, you'll have to forget about landscapes or anything else that requires a wide angle or even a "normal" view.

I suggest adding the 18-55 VR to your lens lineup.  It's built quite cheaply, but the optics are superb.

Actually, if you can afford it, you could get the 18-200 VR instead of the 18-55 and 55-200 and have the ultimate walk-around lens.


----------



## mattyP! (Dec 11, 2008)

Hm I hadn't thought about that. I'm going up to Northwestern University in January to get some winter shots of the campus so I'll be mostly shooting architecture and I heard that a 55-200mm would be good for that. What would you suggest for that kind of shooting? I'd like to have a general, all purpose lens for people, inside shots, etc and then a lens for outdoor architecture and landscape shots.

And I take it your positive response means b&h is reputable?


----------



## blash (Dec 11, 2008)

B&H is 100% reputable, the real deal. They are the Amazon/Newegg of the photography world (besides Adorama).

As for your lens choices, I have the 55-200 VR but I don't use it too often, the VR is useful I have a 18-135 lens that came with my D80 and there really isn't too much extra reach. That said, the 18-200 VR lens that Nikon makes is the ultimate all-purpose walk-around lens and if you can afford it, you should definitely go for it.

You will like the 50mm f/1.8 lens, it is a spectacular example of superior optics. And if you got the f/1.4 version, even better


----------



## henryp (Dec 12, 2008)

blash said:


> B&H is 100% reputable, the real deal.


Thank you. This is very gratifying.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 12, 2008)

> I'd like to have a general, all purpose lens for people, inside shots, etc and then a lens for outdoor architecture and landscape shots.


The 55-200, while a great lens, is not the lens for architecture (you want something wide for that), but the 18-55 will come in short for people shots.  Perhaps this combination:

*18-135 VR* *and 55-200 *or *18-200 VR*
This/these will be your walk around lens(es).  It's a moderately wide setup for architecture shots and usually long enough for shooting people.  Only get the lens with 200mm if you feel you need the reach.

*12-24*
When you are dedicating your time to shooting architecture, you be glad you have this lens.

*50/1.8*
Everyone should have this lens anyway.  This is for when you really want to blur the background for a portrait.


----------



## BeemerPhotography (Dec 13, 2008)

I always use www.pricegrabber.com, www.nextag.com, and www.ebay.com (buy it now only) to find the lowest prices. Just a tip.

I can attest to butterflyphoto, Abe's of Maine (have a $10 coupon if you want to use it BTW), buydig.com, and some others that I found through pricegrabber.


----------



## mattyP! (Dec 14, 2008)

I DO have the money for the 18-200mm lens but it's reeaally expensive and I'm looking to keep it under $1500 (I need a new bag and tripod as well). I was thinking about picking up the 18-55mm so I have the wide angle for architecture and this trip in January but with that lens do I _really_ need the 50mm (at least right away?). I assume that because it's a standard lens the shots would come out a bit crisper than the 18-55 at full zoom but how much of a difference is there? Also how important is VR if you're shooting without a tripod? I plan on buying one but all the 18-135mm (what I'd REALLY like to get) are without VR while the 18-55s and 55-200s all have a VR version.

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## mattyP! (Dec 14, 2008)

Hm, it seems that after a while (~18 months) the Nikkor 18-135mm lens starts to have AF issues and just hunts and hunts ;(

The 18-55mm looks really nice and all of the reviews on the 55-200mm seem nice (I would get this one down the road as I don't think I'll be need the reach of a 200mm for the architecture shots in Chicago). If I get the 18-55mm is there another lens someone would suggest to go with it? I like the idea of the all in one all purpose lenses (like the 18-200mm) but to be honest, I don't mind switching out lenses and if getting more specific lenses is going to result in sharper pictures, I'd rather get multiple lenses 

Also what about a 17/18-70mm? I've read good things about the nikkor 18-70mm and at $340 its just in my range for a lens.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/324190-USA/Nikon_2149_18_70mm_f_3_5_4_5_G_AFS_ED_IF.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...etail&Q=&sku=514741&is=REG&si=rev#accessories


----------



## AF44 (Dec 14, 2008)

you could get the D90 and the 18-200 lens for under 1500

you wont be disappointed


----------



## mattyP! (Dec 15, 2008)

AF44 said:


> you could get the D90 and the 18-200 lens for under 1500
> 
> you wont be disappointed



Yeah but with a memory card, new bag, and tripod that can shoot up to 1700+ real fast.

Would having an 18-55mm and a 55-200mm produce sharper images since the lenses are more specialized? Like I said, I don't mind switching lenses out and if I'm going to get better wide angles with an 18-55mm and better tight shots with a 55-200mm I'd rather just get those two instead of paying a lot of extra money just to avoid switching lenses.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 15, 2008)

> I assume that because it's a standard lens the shots would come out a bit crisper than the 18-55 at full zoom but how much of a difference is there?


50mm is not a "standard" field of view on crop frame SLR, it is a short telephoto.  The closest thing you can get to standard view on a crop frame is that Sigma 30mm f/1.4.



> Would having an 18-55mm and a 55-200mm produce sharper images since the lenses are more specialized? Like I said, I don't mind switching lenses out and if I'm going to get better wide angles with an 18-55mm and better tight shots with a 55-200mm I'd rather just get those two instead of paying a lot of extra money just to avoid switching lenses.


There are always trade-offs.  For the convenience of not having to switch lenses and clean you sensor as often, you sacrifice a bit in image quality and distortion.  For the advantage of a bit better image quality and less distortion, you have to switch lenses and clean your sensor more often.


----------



## mattyP! (Dec 15, 2008)

eppb, is there a place I can talk to you more directly at some point (instant messanger or something)? I'm all drugged out on painkillers from getting my wisdom teeth out and really have nothing to do all day except sit here and research lenses 

And I was looking at some wide angle lenses (12-24mm to be exact) but it seems the only one really within my price range is a tokina one. I haven't heard much about them but would that lens be worth it or should I save for a sigma or nikon?


----------

